# Car alarm



## mk08 (May 12, 2010)

Can i install a viper alarm or any kind of alarm in my 92 civic DX? Its all manual inside...


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

mk08 said:


> can i install a viper alarm or any kind of alarm in my 92 civic dx? Its all manual inside...


 yes!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

While automatic gadgets are nice (locks, lights, etc.) they aren't necessary for a car alarm do the basics such as shock sensing and door opening.


----------

